# Trifecta tune!



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Tune would kill warranty (most likely at least) if found. Just flash back to stock tune before warranty work and all good. I have the Trifecta tune in mine.... love it well worth every penny.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

How would you flash back to stock


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

They include stock file in the tune. Takes about 10 mins. IF however you are returning the car to the dealership with say.... severe engine failure or a turbo charger failure or something major... they WILL find the tune (even if flashed to stock) and they WILL (very likely) blame it and void the warranty. The tune is unlikely to do such a thing to your vehicle and I believe they bear the burden of proof in this case (I.E. They have to PROVE it was the tune that caused the damage) but it would still be a bit of a hassle. If warranty is a big issue for you and you want to play it safe... beware. But in all honesty I doubt you will destroy the car with this software due to the way it was programmed for reliability and not just power. I PERSONALLY would recommend getting it because it helps the transmission make up its mind in some places and the sport mode changes everything. Very good tune.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

So I'll get more horsepower? And more get up and go? Cause I've noticed a slight difference with my exhaust


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant give you numbers because I have no access to a dyno, but someone DID post their dyno sheet and the difference was pretty incredible. In eco you lose about 10hp (not noticeable most of the time) but more boost so it doesn't down shift as much and therefore give a SLIGHT increase in mileage. Helps for smoothness too. In sport you gain something like 40hp and almost doubles max boost. Holds the shift points so less mileage but lots of fun. Refined power too, you dont see all the power till about 2900 rpm and then the horses come out to play. Ask anyone on here and they will tell you that it is a COMPLETELY different car.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> I cant give you numbers because I have no access to a dyno, but someone DID post their dyno sheet and the difference was pretty incredible. In eco you lose about 10hp (not noticeable most of the time) but more boost so it doesn't down shift as much and therefore give a SLIGHT increase in mileage. Helps for smoothness too. In sport you gain something like 40hp and almost doubles max boost. Holds the shift points so less mileage but lots of fun. Refined power too, you dont see all the power till about 2900 rpm and then the horses come out to play. Ask anyone on here and they will tell you that it is a COMPLETELY different car.


I agree, it's a totally different car.. depending on your driving style if you're like me, you'll always be the first person to get through the light when it turns green.. I'm having way too much fun with this tune and all my mods. With 42# Bosch injectors soon


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, the tune makes it a different engine. I saw that first-hand today at the Watkins Glen meet as the tuned cars handily out-ran the untuned cars when we were touring the track.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

According to my tracking number I should expect my EZ Flash Cable on Monday or Tuesday and then I can send Jerry my TCM code and hopefully it won't be much longer till I am part of the tuned group! On average how many data logs did it take to get your tune right? When you data log do you have to do a 0-60 WOT from a dead stop for it to be most accurate? I also noticed that people have complained about the fan running on high in the 1.8 LS is this a request I have to make for it to be stock? I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Cheers.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

TMcDermid said:


> According to my tracking number I should expect my EZ Flash Cable on Monday or Tuesday and then I can send Jerry my TCM code and hopefully it won't be much longer till I am part of the tuned group! On average how many data logs did it take to get your tune right? When you data log do you have to do a 0-60 WOT from a dead stop for it to be most accurate? I also noticed that people have complained about the fan running on high in the 1.8 LS is this a request I have to make for it to be stock? I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Cheers.


It usually takes a datalogging to get a premium tune tweaked to run well on your car. If you ask for something special it can take 2-3 datalogging sessions to get it dialed in.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> I agree, it's a totally different car.. depending on your driving style if you're like me, you'll always be the first person to get through the light when it turns green.. I'm having way too much fun with this tune and all my mods. With 42# Bosch injectors soon


Installed my injectors today... I recommend them highly 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

If the ecu is reflashed back to stock then how would the dealer still know?


----------

